# Pre Workout Help



## Throgs (Aug 1, 2014)

Is there a pre-workout which does not have artificial ingredients?



I tried a combo of:
citrilline malate-5g
beta alanine-8g



mixed with OJ and water (8 oz).
i felt nauseous for a half hour.
any reason why?


----------



## drpepper2124 (Aug 1, 2014)

who did you use for your powders?


----------



## Throgs (Aug 3, 2014)

drpepper2124 said:


> who did you use for your powders?


I used the raw ingredients.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 3, 2014)

Beta alinine is the only thing I left out of my preworkout.  It makes my fucking teeth hurt.  And he asked you *where* you bought your raw powders from.  I don't understand what you thought he said.  I thought it was plain as day.  

And the average beta alanine serving is 2g brother.  You quadrupled it.  I don't understand what beta alanine does anyway.  It just makes shit tingly.  Don't know the point or how it helps for the workout.  Have a great day!


----------



## Throgs (Aug 5, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Beta alinine is the only thing I left out of my preworkout.  It makes my fucking teeth hurt.  And he asked you *where* you bought your raw powders from.  I don't understand what you thought he said.  I thought it was plain as day.
> 
> And the average beta alanine serving is 2g brother.  You quadrupled it.  I don't understand what beta alanine does anyway.  It just makes shit tingly.  Don't know the point or how it helps for the workout.  Have a great day!


I bought it off bodybuilding.com, specifically the brands were:

Primaforce Citrulane Malate
http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/p...vamp&rrid=22878473&?mcid=Cart_Personal_050213

All max Nutrition Beta Alanine
http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/a...vamp&rrid=22878473&?mcid=Cart_Personal_050213

I also bought Caffeine Powder but have not used it yet.

so you think I overdosed which caused the nauseous?
Hmm...I boughtrimaforce Citrulline malate
  Which said take 2000 mg 1-3 before and during exercising


All max nutrition Beta alanine:
  Which said take 3.2g or 1 tsp 1-2 times a day, max 4


Might the Doseage we tried have been too high which was 8g for Citrulline malate and 5g beta alanine?

i based this off the pre workout called legion pulse http://legionsupplements.com/products/supplements/pulse/ which says:



> CITRULLINE MALATE
> 
> 
> Citrulline malate is the amino acid citrulline bound with malic acid. We chose to use citrulline malate over its often-used counterpart, L-arginine, because it&#146;s better absorbed and results in higher plasma arginine levels than supplementation with L-arginine itself.[19] Research shows that supplementation with citrulline&#133;
> ...






> BETA-ALANINE
> 
> 
> Beta-alanine is a naturally occurring amino acid that limits the amount of carnosine, a dipeptide, stored in the muscles.[27] As beta-alanine levels increase, so do intramuscular carnosine levels, and this provides various performance benefits.[28] Research shows that supplementation with beta-alanine&#133;
> ...


----------



## Throgs (Aug 5, 2014)

OK so today....I used about 10 oz of water, 2 oz of lemonaide, and 100 mg caffeine to go with the 5g BA and 8g CM.
They were mixed in an electric blender as opposed to being stirred.
I had it about 2 hours after breakfast, so my stomach was not empty.

Results?  Very mild, slight, stomach ache, but very very brief and nothing like last week.
 Effective  wise, I worked out within 30 minutes and still was tired,  did not feel  pepped up as I would if I took bullnox.  An hour later  though I felt  more peppy.

I guess the question is how close to a meal should this be had and maybe take an hour before working out?  Maybe more caffeine?


----------



## bigsjunk (Aug 5, 2014)

Throgs said:


> Is there a pre-workout which does not have artificial ingredients?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You won't like my answer. Swallow some damn eggs, raw, swig a cup of coffee, no sugar and go pound some iron. Nothing artificial, all kinds of aminos, and good fats, fats are our friends.


----------



## QueenTrapz (Aug 6, 2014)

I mean if your worried about artificial ingredients then why take preworkout in the first place??

Anyways MHP Xfit trainer is suppose to be more on the "natural" end.

Or you can pull a Kali Muscle and get your Hyphy Mud...


----------



## The-Doctor (Aug 23, 2014)

If you want one of the best, or the best IMOH, pre-workout out there look into conqu3r. Even shelby starnes on blue collar radio gave them a shout out. Conqu3r is the best pre-workout ever made hands down. They taste amazing too.

Here is a link 
http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/...=0&q=conqu3r&x=0&y=0&dispatch=products.search


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 23, 2014)

Lol 5 grams o beta alanine.... yeah your stomach is going to hurt... sups on the higher end of dosage dose at 3 very few went to four and ALL of them say start with small doses and work your way up... it's not gear man your not going to get a lot more out of taking high doses of the stuff... the benefit comes from regular use.


----------



## aestavri (Sep 5, 2014)

i take c4 margarita flava


----------



## 1pump2pump (Nov 21, 2014)

1


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 23, 2014)

i tend do my own mixes, changing it every so often


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 23, 2014)

Are TNE and Adrol artificial ingredients?


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 23, 2014)

Blackstone labs angel dust is fucking amazing


----------



## tl0311 (Nov 23, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Blackstone labs angel dust is fucking amazing


Know its legit when the company owner says he doesn't like to fuck around with it.


----------

